# Incoming Casio W-36 Marlin Module 248



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

Last few days i was looking for a old Casio watch i've seen a 80s advertisement, and found this Marlin and Databank models which i didn't knew much about them, and fall in love with this one, i saw a guy with a DB and Marlin Casio collection on youtube and loved it. I found the Marlin on recommended page of Ebay and take a quick look at it, after a day, i decided that i needed to get it, the condition was not bad at all and had a new battery added in, i won the auction today, i'm very happy, i don't know if there is Casio digital-watch collectors or enthusiasts but i believe this is a Rare watch.

There is a picture of it:



http://imgur.com/eI0pdH9


Who owns the same watch? Just let me know! :tongue:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Hey man, if that's your thing then more power to ya. Personally I wouldn't be caught dead with one of those things on my wrist.


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> Hey man, if that's your thing then more power to ya. Personally I wouldn't be caught dead with one of those things on my wrist.


 I feel what you trying to say, but its a cool model


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

JayDeep said:


> Hey man, if that's your thing then more power to ya. Personally I wouldn't be caught dead with one of those things on my wrist.


 Don't soft soap him if you don't like it just say so. :thumbs_up:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Ramos said:


> I feel what you trying to say, but its a cool model


 Cool kid always a matter of taste and perspective, and locale and time. I'm sure been bottoms were also considered cool at a time. They aren't, just for clarification. Lol

But different strokes for different folks. I'd say no judgements here, but there may be just a little going on. Lol

What is cool, however, is the fact that you're proud of your timepiece regardless it's popularity. Cool is not giving a rip sheet about what others think.


----------



## Manxpot (Sep 1, 2017)

Well I like it. I used to have one back in 80's but ended up swapping it for something else in the late 90's.


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> Cool kid always a matter of taste and perspective, and locale and time. I'm sure been bottoms were also considered cool at a time. They aren't, just for clarification. Lol
> 
> But different strokes for different folks. I'd say no judgements here, but there may be just a little going on. Lol
> 
> What is cool, however, is the fact that you're proud of your timepiece regardless it's popularity. Cool is not giving a rip sheet about what others think.﻿


 Pretty rare watch to find, that's why it is more interesting



Manxpot said:


> Well I like it. I used to have one back in 80's but ended up swapping it for something else in the late 90's.


 Do you remember what model was it?



Cyclops930 said:


> Don't soft soap him if you don't like it just say so. :thumbs_up:


 Honestly, i don't know much about this forum, but seems that people here are not into Digital watches at all, at least i don't see much people posting here about them.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ramos said:


> Pretty rare watch to find, that's why it is more interesting
> 
> Do you remember what model was it?
> 
> Honestly, i don't know much about this forum, but seems that people here are not into Digital watches at all, at least i don't see much people posting here about them.


 My post was in jest and there are loads of Digital watches owned by forum members, I have 8 or 9 myself.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Ramos said:


> Pretty rare watch to find, that's why it is more interesting
> 
> Do you remember what model was it?
> 
> Honestly, i don't know much about this forum, but seems that people here are not into Digital watches at all, at least i don't see much people posting here about them.


 Nah man, stick around. Who cares if nobody else likes what you like, that never stops me. Be the change, convince us. Just talk watches. That's common ground right there.

I'm just an open book who speaks his mind always. I won't hide that I deeply detest digital watches. Find them nothing more than children's toys and if never be caught dead even looking at one, but there are exceptions to every rule... And G-Shocks are that exception for me. I can't lie, I kind of line em. A little closetedly though, so shhhh...


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> Nah man, stick around. Who cares if nobody else likes what you like, that never stops me. Be the change, convince us. Just talk watches. That's common ground right there.
> 
> I'm just an open book who speaks his mind always. I won't hide that I deeply detest digital watches. Find them nothing more than children's toys and if never be caught dead even looking at one, but there are exceptions to every rule... And G-Shocks are that exception for me. I can't lie, I kind of line em. A little closetedly though, so shhhh...


 Well, i'm 100% sure i'm not the only one who likes digital watches, especially rare models, there is a lot of people that do like them, but i see more people doing Auto/Mechanical collections than digital ones, i would love to meet more people that share the same niche as myself



Cyclops930 said:


> My post was in jest and there are loads of Digital watches owned by forum members, I have 8 or 9 myself.


 Can you send me some pictures of them?


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Ramos said:


> Well, i'm 100% sure i'm not the only one who likes digital watches, especially rare models, there is a lot of people that do like them, but i see more people doing Auto/Mechanical collections than digital ones, i would love to meet more people that share the same niche as myself
> 
> Can you send me some pictures of them?


 I understand that completely. I haven't been around here for a while, I wonder if there isn't a digital subforum here even.


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> I understand that completely. I haven't been around here for a while, I wonder if there isn't a digital subforum here even.


 I haven't found any, it would be a good thing


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Ramos said:


> Can you send me some pictures of them?


Heres s few pictures think I have a few more knocking around.



























































Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

Cyclops930 said:


> Heres s few pictures think I have a few more knocking around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look good man! When did you get that stainless steel casio? Looks like it is old, 83?


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

That sounds about right bought it from Deberhams. Also got this Seiko which I think was bought around 72 73. Its not working and I would like to get it repaired.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramos (Oct 28, 2018)

Cyclops930 said:


> That sounds about right bought it from Deberhams. Also got this Seiko which I think was bought around 72 73. Its not working and I would like to get it repaired.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow! That is a awesome piece, have you find out what is the problem of it?


----------

